# rc2 patches question



## nedry (Jul 8, 2017)

hi just downloaded rc2 and during a `portsnap fetch` i get this error with patches:



 
is this normal ?


----------



## nedry (Jul 10, 2017)

i guess not, i reinstalled and i dont get the errors above,


----------



## tsarya (Jul 10, 2017)

I also saw the same messages in FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p10.
Not sure if these are errors...


----------

